# now it's my turn to take a break from here



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

been screwing things up here as of late... i'll just hit the lakes 
winton, miami and so on might return in the fall when hunting starts
around sept, to those who was willing to help thanks you tossed a :C
a ring you see at a marina


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Don't! I for one love your reports. Just maybe say GMR or LMR and leave it at that but otherwise DONT CHANGE A THING. I promise you I read your posts first whenever you have one.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Certain people need to get over things. You need to stay.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

its alright. everyone screws up.


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Legend killer said:


> Certain people need to get over things. You need to stay.


1+ you should stay and fish YOUR river 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

yeah man, dont let people get to you.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

trailbreaker said:


> been screwing things up here as of late... i'll just hit the lakes
> winton, miami and so on might return in the fall when hunting starts
> around sept, to those who was willing to help thanks you tossed a :C
> a ring you see at a marina


Don't worry about people! If I worried about what people thought, I would have quit a long time ago! Peoples butt's will hurt. We will get you into some fish soon, so don't give it up.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey TB don't sweat the small stuff and check your PM's.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Agreed. Your reports are indeed valuable. If memory serves me correctly, some ppl used to not know jack until someone gave them a helping hand, funny how they become "experts" and covet their grand ultimate spots already known by others...

Stay and play Trailbreaker.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

deltaoscar said:


> Hey TB don't sweat the small stuff and check your PM's.


I checked them


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Trailbreaker,

I would consider myself very fortunate to have a close knit group of similar minded folks looking out for me.
I was talking to a few guys and the vibe was that there is no reason a guy needs to work as hard as you do and not hook up! 
One of those guys said, I'm going to invite him out and put him on some fish. A noble act indeed.

Myself,I chose a body of water and worked it for smallmouth for 5-6 years before I had that AH-HA! moment. My hook up rate sky rocketed.
Most of this time I was unaware of this site! Talk about frustrating! 
All the advice I received was coming from guys in Maryland, Pennsylvania and Virginia. The guys that helped me had never seen "my" water!

The use of a canoe is priceless. They are easy to find (rent), they pass right over miles of bass laden waters. You can float and fish, beach the boat and wade fish and if you don't have a great day of fishing, you will rarely have a poor day canoeing!

So please, take up the offer to fish. Learn a lot and then try and keep the spots you fished under your hat while on the World Wide Web.

Later, should you run into a like minded angler and you want to "pay it forward" go for it! 
Its all about where the conversation happens that makes conservation happen! (ooooh, I'm copyrighting that one!)

Not everybody is going to get along...we are a bunch of guys after all, but for the most part, WE are all pretty decent folks regardless of our quirks.

You have good people on your side.......

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

thank co angler... I use to belong to a site they would whine I didn't catch a fish all year I left to much drama for my taste a guy got banned for a month and came back place is called grizzy gary's


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

I think it's great you're sticking around. This really is a good site, and there are some good guys here. We've gone out a few times so far this year, and will continue to do so. I believe you're gonna get into some good fish this year whether you like it or not.

PM me. I got the day off Friday.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey TB if you ever go back to Marsh I can show you some stuff and some spots, that will produce some big bass. YES! its a paylake, but there is some BIG BASS roaming that water.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Hang in there Bro!Your input is priceless! Don't worry what anybody says.I have a canoe you can use anytime you want.



Roscoe


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey man keep your head up. Your posts are great, and as a person who can't get to the river much (teaching, coaching, playing, etc.), it's nice to have a civilized American trying to help others. Thank you!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

BMayhall said:


> Hey TB if you ever go back to Marsh I can show you some stuff and some spots, that will produce some big bass. YES! its a paylake, but there is some BIG BASS roaming that water.



I've been there.. is don still working there


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Roscoe said:


> Hang in there Bro!Your input is priceless! Don't worry what anybody says.I have a canoe you can use anytime you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


thanks roscoe


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

trailbreaker said:


> I've been there.. is don still working there


I believe so, Yes!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I think you got off easy. You hopefully learned your lesson that what you did was wrong. The fact that anyone can look up those spots on google isn't really the point. If you would of done that in the central ohio forum a lynch mob would of been at your door. Share you info thru Pm's and let the lurkers find their own spots. Plenty of people share info on here and don't put it out there for the world to see. And the fact there is still people on here trying to put you on fish shows how kind most of the guys on this site are.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

imalt said:


> I think you got off easy. You hopefully learned your lesson that what you did was wrong. The fact that anyone can look up those spots on google isn't really the point. If you would of done that in the central ohio forum a lynch mob would of been at your door. Share you info thru Pm's and let the lurkers find their own spots. Plenty of people share info on here and don't put it out there for the world to see. And the fact there is still people on here trying to put you on fish shows how kind most of the guys on this site are.


not sure if this was completely necessary....i think he got the point man.


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

DLarrick said:


> not sure if this was completely necessary....i think he got the point man.


Agreed +1000


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

You never call anyone out publicly. Like if you are the boss and a employee screws up you handle it privately instead of doing it in front of everybody.

I agree with montagc. He did not post specific place. There is a muskie site where people post pics saying it was caught at lake x, y, etc. If I caught a nice fish on lake of the woods good luck finding my spot on a million acre lake.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Closed. If I thought this subject could be debated without the name calling I would prune the thread.


----------

